# I Need HTML Coding Help Please



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I am building a site for fun and have created a navigation menu type of site. The problem is that when i open up a link from the navigation link box, it opens up the link inside of that box. I want it to open up as a whole page itself (not in a new window, just one that replaces the previous one in the same tab).

This is how the problem goes

after clicking the link:










it does this:










here is what i have for coding in the navigation links area:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
> "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> 
> -------------------
> ...


Can anyone see what i am doing wrong? Thank you in advance for any and all help!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you intentionally trying to create a page that uses frames?

Here is a great webpage that can expand in greater detail than I can type in 1 response, and provide you with background insight into how to architect your page if you intend on going forward with frames.

http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/tut26.html

I'd suggest as an alternative, to use something like a WYSIWYG auto html program like DotNetNuke.. http://www.dotnetnuke.com

That program and other similar ones like it, allow you much more flexibility in how you configure a page..

My .02

YMMV

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't use frames for what you're trying to accomplish. They haven't really been used anymore the past 5+ years.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you both for your great advice. i do agree, frames aren't the best way to go. I recreated a new web page with somewhat similar colors but made top links (kind of like this site where the links are seperated by a "|"). This is how the home page turned out:









The side tables are not finished yet but it gives the idea.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Much much better! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Much much better! :beer:


Agreed!

NICE work! :beer:


----------

